# Injured pigeon in Philadelphia



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know rehabbers in Philadelphia? A woman reported fining a pigeon who she suspects has a broken wing. It's breathing is rapid and it might be in a lot of pain.

Where can I tell her to take it?

Hope someone can help.

Bronwyn


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been looking since you first posted and I've come up with O.
The only vet I can find that will treat Pigeons in Philadelphia is, Karen Rosenthal at U of Penn. her number is 215-573-8565.
She gave me the name of a rehab center...Schulkill Center, 215-482-8217 but I was unable to speak with a live voice. The recorded message said they treat native Pennsylvania wildlife only. Some rehab centers consider Pigeons native if they were hatched in the subject state, but I don't know about this place.
With Dr. Rosenthal, there would be a charge. She did say she really like Pigeons.
I also spoke to several indiviuals that were less than helpful.


----------



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Charis,

Thank you so much for doing a search. What's up with Philly??!!! I passed along the info you were able to get.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Philly is a tough egg to crack!


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

I grew up in southeastern PA... the feral populations have historically been out of control there, (not much difference between too many people in one place, and too many pigeons in one place) giving rise to a general intolerance and dislike of pigeons among the public. 

There's a huge "opportunity" for education there...


----------

